# Mint terribilis oddity



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

My pair of mints have started to reproduce. They "got it right" from the first clutch, I currently have 75-100 tads in the water, plus another clutch of eggs in my egg box.

 Yikes, slow down!

Anyway, for sake of argument, let's say there are 100 of them. 99 are your typical darkly pigmented tad, then there is this one...










































Beyond the color (or lack of it), it is acting, eating and growing just like the rest.

I contacted the breeder I got my pair from and he hasn't had any turn up in his lines before.

Deb


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It isn't amelanistic as it has black eyes.. 

It will be interesting to see if it doesn't pigment up when it metamorphs. 

Ed


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Ed said:


> It will be interesting to see if it doesn't pigment up when it metamorphs.
> 
> Ed


I agree! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

That's freaking amazing! Those intestines are pretty sweet! I'm excited to see it out of water.

Suscribed.


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow. Subscribing to this one...and waiting awhile, ha.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

subscribed! Please keep us updated.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Very cool! Congratulations on your success. Sounds like you are going to be up to your ears in frogs soon.

Is that tadpole behaving normally? Hope it developes properly.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

When I first spotted it in the group of tadpoles, my impression was it was just a tad with a bubble. As it got bigger is when I realized it was actually nearly clear. Yes, it is not a true albino as it has dark eyes and just a faint blush of pigment. It's tail viewed from the side is nearly clear. I realized I could see the organs, but to my naked eye it wasn't as obvious until I uploaded the pictures.

It's fairly big already, the body without the tail is about 3/8 of an inch. Some of the group is just about ready to move into a morphing box.

It acts just like the rest, very aggressive feeder, well you can see that from the intestines, 

Deb


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Very cool, can't wait to see how this guy morphs out! Subscribed.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

This is just amazing. Looking forward to updates.

-Chris


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Me Too ! Very Excited To See It Develop...


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

thats like something from the science fiction channel !  how cool , I'm definitely staying tuned


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I had a white/transparent mint tad that developed normally to the point when it was time for the front legs to come out they never did, it eventually died a few weeks ago. I hope yours does better.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

billschwinn said:


> I had a white/transparent mint tad that developed normally to the point when it was time for the front legs to come out they never did, it eventually died a few weeks ago. I hope yours does better.


That actually doesn't surprise me as depending on where the issue(s) with the pigments occured it could be a symptom of a problem that would interfere with metamorphosis. 

Ed


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pictures! I hope he/she morphs out for ya


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

*subscribed*


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Definitely subscribing to this. I hope it morphs out.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

JasonE said:


> I hope it morphs out.


Thanks all, I hope so too.

I wanted glass frogs! LOL 

Deb


----------



## FrogOly (Oct 5, 2007)

It may be leucistic. If so it would morph into a white frog, if it morphs.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I've got my fingers crossed for you...he looks so cool!


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

How cool! I hope he actually morphs for you.  Subscribed!


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

definitely subscribing to this! that picture is amazing, i hope everything turns out for the little guy!

(and if by any chance you are looking to sell a few mints when they are old enough please let me know! im patient haha)


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Interested in seeing how this turns out. I have a group of vittatus that occasionally produces a tad like this but they always color up upon morphing. There is no visual difference between the darker tads and the clear tads after morphing. I keep hoping though.

George


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

About 15% of my Banded Leuc tads look like this, but all of the froglets end-up being normal. I don't think a "clear" froglet would get very far in the wild (or is it an evolutionary leap toward the Glass Frogs?!)

Pictures updated hourly would be appreciated! Richard.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Um, this is a rare opportunity to photograph the metamormosis of a tad from an internal standpoint. You should most definatly take lots of photos of it like twice a day when/if the back legs pop. It would be really nice to see all the internal changes happen. Maybe you could put all the photos in a timeline so everyone can see them in chronological order.


----------



## Dendrobatid (May 6, 2010)

I have quite a colony of "Mint" P. terribilis. I have had about 1,500 tads over the years. I have seen this quite often in my tads, but they always morph into the normal phenotype. Good luck. It will be interesting to see what develops of your little one.

Jim


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

Curious if this little guy is light-sensitive, and if covering/shielding him from light would increase likelihood of survival. Others' success gives me hope that he'll be unaffected but based on other responses it seems like it can go either way :/


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Any update on the amelanistic tad?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry, I need to take another picture. It's pretty certain he has some sort of issue. Out of the original group, 37 have come out of the water, about ten have back legs and he is one of about five that haven't started growing back legs. He still looks just the same. He seems healthy, eats well and is very clear. It's possible he just hasn't started further development, it's more likely there is an issue slowing down (preventing?) him from morphing.

Deb


----------



## phyllo (Jul 21, 2011)

Update?


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I just saw this one. How's it doing?

Zac


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

i have had a few yellow terribilis tads that looked the same. I think they just morphed out normal. one may have died. How do you subscribe to a thread? J


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

I believe I had this same thing happen with some inferalanis tads. They morphed out normal...but its pretty cool to see them


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricolor said:


> i have had a few yellow terribilis tads that looked the same. I think they just morphed out normal. one may have died. How do you subscribe to a thread? J


At the top of the thread there is a bar that has "thread tools". Click it and then click subscribe to thread.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Tricolor said:


> i have had a few yellow terribilis tads that looked the same. I think they just morphed out normal. one may have died. How do you subscribe to a thread? J


Very cool. More pics please. 

Green bar at the top. "Thread tools" Hit it and you'll get the options.


----------



## Joeisgod47 (Apr 6, 2011)

would love to see a pic...


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

What ever happene?


----------



## hazedshaman (Jan 9, 2012)

luestic! lol maybe its be nice. all white but still has black eyes


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## Chillean frog (Nov 29, 2011)

This is real interesting cant wait to see how it turns out! Any update on how it's coming along?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Chillean frog said:


> This is real interesting cant wait to see how it turns out! Any update on how it's coming along?


if you look at the green bar above the first post, it will state that the thread was started in late Feb of last year. if the tad survived, it would have morphed out already. if this tad did morph out, I have no idea, as the person who started this thread hasn't been on in awhile.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

I wish he would get on. I think there are a lot of people that would like to know what happened to the tad.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd be surprised if he did update it. He hasn't been on since February.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

OP doesnt deliver...sigh


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Salix is a she.


----------

